# Flylady week of Sept 29: Zone 5: The Living Room Zone 1: The Ent



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Monday and Tuesday we are focusing on Zone 5: The Living Room
Zone 1: The Entrance, Front Porch and Dining Room

*Monday:* Focus on hidden clutter in the living room/family room (That's clutter that has been there so much we don't see it. I have toys for grandchild in the living room that need to be put away. They have been there too long!Need to go through the magazines and throw some out. Frankly, I don't have much time to sit in the living room. Those magazines/etc. get read on longish car rides then thrown out where I go.

Tues: throw out trash from the living/family rooms. I hope to vaccum under the cushions again, time willing.

Wed: Today we start in the front porch, entryway and dining room. Throw out old mail, school papers, junk that gets left when you bring in papers from school and mailbox.


Thurs: Put away shoes and jackets that pile up in the entryway. In my case, this would be the utility room. Definately need to wash/get rid of/put away some hanging sweaters and jackets there.

Fri: This is what flylady says, and I will do it, but it will definately take me more than five minutes:"Grab a broom and a vacuum cleaner. Set the timer, 5 minutes in each area. Sweep the front porch and shake out the door mat. Next a quick sweep or vacuum in the entrance area. Last dash around the dining room with a broom or the vacuum. This is just a quick mission that makes you feel so great."

Deep Cleaning
Living Room/Family Room/Den Detailed Cleaning List
Clean cobwebs
Clean windows
Straighten bookcases
Wash ornaments and knick-knacks
Clean out end table
Straighten closets/ drawers
Wipe fingerprints from walls
Polish furniture
Clean out magazine racks
Clean phone
Clean under cushions
Clean out fireplace
Move furniture and vacuum
Shampoo carpet
If you have a family room, game room, sun porch, or other room that is used by the family for living purposes, then concentrate on decluttering one room each month (or as you find more time).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

50 Organizing ideas for every room of your house:


http://jamonkey.com/50-organizing-ideas-for-every-room-in-your-house/#_a5y_p=1169770


----------

